# Entry Level Medical Coding Position



## whithunter (Jan 20, 2017)

In search of an entry level coding position near Mount Airy, NC.  I am having trouble finding a position that will give me a chance with the limited experience I have.


----------



## jpatton0063 (Jan 28, 2017)

*Remote coding*

Try Lexicode!


----------

